
Full Self-Driving Hardware on All Teslas - vasco
https://www.tesla.com/videos/full-self-driving-hardware-all-teslas
======
apsec112
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12748863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12748863)

